# Bay Area Puppy Social



## Dhanij Desbard (Feb 23, 2021)

Hello All,
I have an 12 week old female puppy. Her name is Remy. We are just loving our new adventure together!! She is absolutely adorable and up to date on all vaccines. I live in Palo Alto, CA if anyone has a puppy or younger dog & would like to get some play time in please let me know. I think that would be great for her socialization. I also wanted to know if there are any Vizsla meet up groups in the Bay Area for when Remy is a little older…I would be interested in joining in.
Thanks so much!!
Dhanij


----------



## esslevy (Mar 23, 2013)

I'm nearby, but just have an 8.5 year old rather than a puppy. This audience may be too broad to get lots of uptake locally. There was a yahoo group for vizsla walks that got together nearly weekly (mostly at Pt Pinole or elsewhere in the east bay, where the parks are a lot more flexible for offleash get togethers) and they were going to transition to FB when yahoo shuttered groups. Try looking for "vizsla walk" there (the group was nominally run by a woman who ran a Vizsla rescue).


----------



## rdorling (Jul 5, 2021)

Hi Dhanij,
I am in Redwood City and have a 13 week old Vizsla male, Kit, who is starting to socialize with other dogs. I'd love to schedule a play date with Remy! 

If you'd like to schedule something, send me a note and we can exchange contact info!

Best,
Roy.



Dhanij Desbard said:


> Hello All,
> I have an 12 week old female puppy. Her name is Remy. We are just loving our new adventure together!! She is absolutely adorable and up to date on all vaccines. I live in Palo Alto, CA if anyone has a puppy or younger dog & would like to get some play time in please let me know. I think that would be great for her socialization. I also wanted to know if there are any Vizsla meet up groups in the Bay Area for when Remy is a little older…I would be interested in joining in.
> Thanks so much!!
> Dhanij
> View attachment 103468


----------



## Kim kamp (Sep 8, 2021)

rdorling said:


> Hi Dhanij,
> I am in Redwood City and have a 13 week old Vizsla male, Kit, who is starting to socialize with other dogs. I'd love to schedule a play date with Remy!
> 
> If you'd like to schedule something, send me a note and we can exchange contact info!
> ...


Hi. We are looking to buy a Vizsla in the winter/spring. We are in the bay area. Could you refer me to any breeders within driving distance? Thanks


----------



## Kim kamp (Sep 8, 2021)

Dhanij Desbard said:


> Hello All,
> I have an 12 week old female puppy. Her name is Remy. We are just loving our new adventure together!! She is absolutely adorable and up to date on all vaccines. I live in Palo Alto, CA if anyone has a puppy or younger dog & would like to get some play time in please let me know. I think that would be great for her socialization. I also wanted to know if there are any Vizsla meet up groups in the Bay Area for when Remy is a little older…I would be interested in joining in.
> Thanks so much!!
> Dhanij
> View attachment 103468


Dhanji,
Hi. We are looking to buy a Vizsla in the winter/spring. We are also In Palo Alto!!!!. Could you refer me to any breeders within driving distance? Thanks


----------



## Dhanij Desbard (Feb 23, 2021)

esslevy said:


> I'm nearby, but just have an 8.5 year old rather than a puppy. This audience may be too broad to get lots of uptake locally. There was a yahoo group for vizsla walks that got together nearly weekly (mostly at Pt Pinole or elsewhere in the east bay, where the parks are a lot more flexible for offleash get togethers) and they were going to transition to FB when yahoo shuttered groups. Try looking for "vizsla walk" there (the group was nominally run by a woman who ran a Vizsla rescue).


Thanks so much for the info!


----------



## Dhanij Desbard (Feb 23, 2021)

Kim kamp said:


> Hi. We are looking to buy a Vizsla in the winter/spring. We are in the bay area. Could you refer me to any breeders within driving distance? Thanks


We got our girl from Starpath Vizsla, Melody Starr is the breeder - Extremely happy with our pup as well as the breeder - amazing experience. She is in Southern California.


----------

